# BBC 3 - My Dog is a Weapon



## Idaho (May 21, 2009)

Fuck me - what a display of cunts and their horrible dogs.


----------



## DotCommunist (May 21, 2009)

'My Program is sensationalist crap designed to paint anyone poor as being unfit to own those horrible staffs they have. Chin chin, throw a bone for the corgi'

Didn't watch, knew it would stoke the sort of two-way rage that makes me want to vomit blood


----------



## Callie (May 21, 2009)

Idaho said:


> Fuck me - what a display of cunts and their horrible dogs.



 poor doggies


----------



## Idaho (May 21, 2009)

Not really. He is talking to the owners and meeting the dogs, and they are damning themselves.


----------



## starfish (May 21, 2009)

What sort of sick fuck could do that.


----------



## lizzieloo (May 21, 2009)

You have a bull terrier a lot of people think you're a cunt whatever you do and however well you look after them.


----------



## Andy the Don (May 21, 2009)

"Part time DJ.." Full time wanker..
Being poor has fuck all to do with mistreating dogs. You don't live in South London, but I am pissed off seeing scrawny little gits with their "prick extension" mean looking dogs shitting over the pavement and scaring the crap out of people.


----------



## starfish (May 21, 2009)

I was talking about the pup covered in fag burns.


----------



## exleper (May 21, 2009)

DotCommunist said:


> 'My Program is sensationalist crap designed to paint anyone poor as being unfit to own those horrible staffs they have. Chin chin, throw a bone for the corgi'
> 
> Didn't watch, knew it would stoke the sort of two-way rage that makes me want to vomit blood


the last thing I want to do is defend BBC fucking Three, but that's a bit of a dodgy line of argument, isn't that what all the Tory MPs were going on like after the Brass Eye paedo special?  'I didn't watch it but I know it was just terrible'.


----------



## DotCommunist (May 21, 2009)

exleper said:


> the last thing I want to do is defend BBC fucking Three, but that's a bit of a dodgy line of argument, isn't that what all the Tory MPs were going on like after the Brass Eye paedo special?  'I didn't watch it but I know it was just terrible'.



It's a BBC 3 program. Almost universally shite and I read the description of the prog and thought 'Do I really need to get my RAGE on watching wankerds and they're poor doggies while simultaneously seething at yet more portrayals of 'chavs with staffs?'

nah


----------



## the button (May 21, 2009)

My upstairs neighbours have an english bull/staff cross. One afternoon when I was off work, I heard the little shit really laying into it (no doubt trying to turn it into a "nasty dog" instead of the ball of hapless loveliness he is at the moment). Poor thing was.... I don't know, it sounded like the dog was screaming. I'll never forget that sound.  [/big soft bastard]

I phoned the RSPCA, and to be fair to them they were around in 15/20 minutes, but they left the dog with them.


----------



## Andy the Don (May 21, 2009)

DotCommunist said:


> It's a BBC 3 program. Almost universally shite and I read the description of the prog and thought 'Do I really need to get my RAGE on watching wankerds and they're poor doggies while simultaneously seething at yet more portrayals of 'chavs with staffs?'
> 
> nah


 
So you're basically talking bollocks about a TV programme you are not even watching..


----------



## DotCommunist (May 21, 2009)

Andy the Don said:


> So you're basically talking bollocks about a TV programme you are not even watching..



It's BBC3. They haven't done anything good bar Being Human. It's like watery gaurdian shite for the eyes


----------



## Pip (May 21, 2009)

lizzieloo said:


> You have a bull terrier a lot of people think you're a cunt whatever you do and however well you look after them.



This is true. My friend's got pitbull/staff ex-fighting rescue dogs who are, as someone else put, balls of love. You wouldn't believe the amount of abuse she gets just taking them for (muzzled, extremely well behaved) walks.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 21, 2009)

That said, why would you want to own an animal which looked like that?


----------



## Orang Utan (May 21, 2009)

they just showed 2 pit bulls and a staff and said it was hard to tell between them - wtf? it was obvious!


----------



## editor (May 21, 2009)

There's a kid on my estate who's got a pitbull (or something similar) and it's the softest, loveliest thing you've ever seen. The kid always looks a bit disappointed when it comes over and licks anyone in the lift, but to his credit, he's clearly treating it very well.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 21, 2009)

RenegadeDog said:


> That said, why would you want to own an animal which looked like that?



staffs are beautiful dogs!


----------



## the button (May 21, 2009)

editor said:


> The kid always looks a bit disappointed when it comes over and licks anyone in the lift, but to his credit, he's clearly treating it very well.



It always amuses me when you see a group of kids hanging around with their 'weapons,' and the weapon is looking lovingly at every passerby and wagging its tail as they go past.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 21, 2009)

Orang Utan said:


> staffs are beautiful dogs!



Your idea of 'beautiful' must be very different from mine, then.

For me, a 'beautiful dog' would be one of the really wolf-looking ones.  I even think Alsatians have a certain beauty about them.  But all those ugly-faced things, rottweilers, staffs, pitbuls, bulldogs, URGH.


----------



## Idaho (May 21, 2009)

lizzieloo said:


> You have a bull terrier a lot of people think you're a cunt whatever you do and however well you look after them.



Aggressive breeds have a disproportionately higher percentage abused and abandoned - therefore, statistically if you meet an owner of one of these dogs they are disproportionately likely to be a cunt.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 21, 2009)

rotties are lovely too and so are bulldogs! any dog growling and gnashing and baring its teeth is ugly


----------



## Pip (May 21, 2009)

RenegadeDog said:


> That said, why would you want to own an animal which looked like that?



Why not? A dog in need's a er, friend indeed or something. She gets lumbered with them when their wanker owners go to jail, is she going to turf them out and opt for a handbag dog instead?


----------



## DotCommunist (May 21, 2009)

RenegadeDog said:


> Your idea of 'beautiful' must be very different from mine, then.
> 
> For me, a 'beautiful dog' would be one of the really wolf-looking ones.  I even think Alsatians have a certain beauty about them.  But all those ugly-faced things, rottweilers, staffs, pitbuls, bulldogs, URGH.



come on, you never seen a staff puppy come up to you and do that face-splits in half smile with the big tongue and that? How can you not love a staff?


----------



## Orang Utan (May 21, 2009)

how is that ugly?


----------



## bemused (May 21, 2009)

I don't think the program was trying to damn anyone, but interviewing a guy on parole for GBH who has trained his dog to attack on command pretty much proves his point.


----------



## DotCommunist (May 21, 2009)

bemused said:


> I don't think the program was trying to damn anyone, but interviewing a guy on parole for GBH who has trained his dog to attack on command pretty much proves his point.



Policeman do that too.


----------



## starfish (May 21, 2009)

Idaho said:


> Aggressive breeds have a disproportionately higher percentage abused and abandoned - therefore, statistically if you meet an owner of one of these dogs they are disproportionately likely to be a cunt.



On the whole, yes but there is always the exception.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 21, 2009)

who dat?


----------



## starfish (May 21, 2009)

Thats the Dog Whisperer, Cesar Millan with his Pit Bull Daddy.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 21, 2009)

looks like a cunt to me


----------



## Andy the Don (May 21, 2009)

Orang Utan said:


> looks like a cunt to me


 
Chav scum with a Burberry dog lead..


----------



## starfish (May 21, 2009)

Nah mate, he's brilliant. He's like Super Nanny but for mutts.


----------



## bemused (May 21, 2009)

DotCommunist said:


> Policeman do that too.


----------



## Orang Utan (May 21, 2009)

bemused said:


>



it's true!


----------



## starfish (May 21, 2009)

Andy the Don said:


> Chav scum with a Burberry dog lead..


More Chavez than Chav.


----------



## magneze (May 21, 2009)

I've never crossed the road to avoid a policeman with a dog but I can remember loads of times I've avoided some twat who thinks he owns the pavement cos he's got a massive scary dog on a chain. Power tripping wankers.


----------



## DotCommunist (May 21, 2009)

magneze said:


> I've never crossed the road to avoid a policeman with a dog but I can remember loads of times I've avoided some twat who thinks he owns the pavement cos he's got a massive scary dog on a chain. Power tripping wankers.



How dare they walk a boisterouse puppy past a grown man. What arseholes.


----------



## mentalchik (May 21, 2009)

starfish said:


> Nah mate, he's brilliant. He's like Super Nanny but for mutts.


----------



## bemused (May 21, 2009)

starfish said:


>



Has he just fucked that dog?


----------



## lizzieloo (May 21, 2009)

Idaho said:


> Aggressive breeds have a disproportionately higher percentage abused and abandoned - therefore, statistically if you meet an owner of one of these dogs they are disproportionately likely to be a cunt.



Or a really nice person that gave them a home, there are a hell of a lot of bull breeds in rescue.

When we got ours we were after another collie x, the 2 dogs we have now had been in rescue for a long time, they are the nicest dogs I've ever had, I also used to think they were ugly, now I know them, I think they're beautiful





I do of course understand why there are so many of them in rescue, pretty much down to people that get them and have not the slightest idea of the commitment involved.


----------



## Callie (May 21, 2009)

I lurve caesar milan and daddy too! and luigi!!


----------



## IC3D (May 21, 2009)

A friend has got a Bull Mastiff that was a guard dog, and it scares the crap out of me, its bitten a few people too, is there any way to socialise dogs when they have been used for that reason


----------



## magneze (May 21, 2009)

DotCommunist said:


> How dare they walk a boisterouse puppy past a grown man. What arseholes.


----------



## mentalchik (May 21, 2009)

IC3D said:


> A friend has got a Bull Mastiff that was a guard dog, and it scares the crap out of me, its bitten a few people too, is there any way to socialise dogs when they have been used for that reason





starfish said:


> On the whole, yes but there is always the exception.


----------



## DotCommunist (May 21, 2009)

Loving the rolleyes school of debate on display. I must remember to employ it in real life and I will be sure to go far.


----------



## Strumpet (May 21, 2009)

starfish said:


> I was talking about the pup covered in fag burns.


That made me cry That programme was very hard to watch. 



starfish said:


> On the whole, yes but there is always the exception.


DADDY!!  (the dog not the man...)



starfish said:


> Nah mate, he's brilliant. He's like Super Nanny but for mutts.


I fukn heart him. AMazing person!


----------



## IC3D (May 21, 2009)

mentalchik said:


>



lol on many levels


----------



## magneze (May 21, 2009)

DotCommunist said:


> Loving the rolleyes school of debate on display. I must remember to employ it in real life and I will be sure to go far.


Sometimes it's just the best way.


----------



## Pip (May 21, 2009)

Some dog owners are cunts, it's true.
Where I live, if you want a puppy (and wtf wouldn't you?) places like Battersea Dogs Home won't let you give a dog a home if you live in a flat. The chances are you'll ask around and one of your friends will know someone whose dog has had a litter. The chances are that dog will be a staff. That dog will be a staff because when that dog was a puppy HER owner ask round his friends for a puppy. The chances are, all of those dogs are loved and well looked after.

The same friend who has rescued dogs (see my point about some owners being cunts, I'm not going to deny that) was also in a Sun Estate Scum Broken Britain Ban This Filth expose, where they covertly filmed her taking her dogs for a wee. If you read it and believed it you'd think she was some nasty chav with pitbulls waiting for some poor toddler to come wandering up so she could shout SIC! SIC IT RAGE! and have her dogs tear it apart, but *she was just standing there in the rain at 6am waiting for them to hurry up and wee*. 
Don't believe everything you read, see, or hear about.


----------



## _pH_ (May 21, 2009)

Callie said:


> I lurve caesar milan and daddy too! and luigi!!



heh  I knew there'd be a post from you on this thread after I saw the pic of daddy


----------



## Strumpet (May 21, 2009)

I lurve him n Daddy n Junior n Lewis n the pack more than Callie does


----------



## Callie (May 21, 2009)

You probably do strumps, I don't do beastiality


----------



## lizzieloo (May 21, 2009)

Strumpet said:


> I lurve him n Daddy n Junior n Lewis n the pack more than Callie does








He's rolling his eyes you know


----------



## _pH_ (May 21, 2009)

lizzieloo said:


> He's rolling his eyes you know



awwwww, he's lovely


----------



## Callie (May 21, 2009)

his nose is made from liver 
and he just want to kill yer


----------



## _pH_ (May 21, 2009)

true. he could go for the neck at ANY TIME


----------



## bemused (May 21, 2009)

DotCommunist said:


> Loving the rolleyes school of debate on display. I must remember to employ it in real life and I will be sure to go far.



You argument that whatever the Police do anyone else can will go just as far.


----------



## Strumpet (May 21, 2009)

Callie said:


> You probably do strumps, I don't do beastiality


NOr me, you are one sick pupppy missus  



lizzieloo said:


> He's rolling his eyes you know



*melts*


----------



## magneze (May 21, 2009)

It's a sad state of affairs. The irresponsible dog owners are really fucking it up for everyone else.


----------



## _pH_ (May 21, 2009)

I didn't see the prog on BBC3 but there was dogs just now on the news. One had been shot in the head after some gangs had a barney. fuckers 

(((((poorly doggy))))


----------



## bemused (May 21, 2009)

magneze said:


> It's a sad state of affairs. The irresponsible dog owners are really fucking it up for everyone else.




True for everything, I carried a pocket knife for 20 years using everyday for 'stuff' now it isn't worth it just in case the Police find it and think I'm out to stab someone.


----------



## DotCommunist (May 21, 2009)

bemused said:


> You argument that whatever the Police do anyone else can will go just as far.



I bet no innocent people ever get bit by police dogs. I bet the G20 protesters definitely didn't encounter big dogs with cunt handlers. No sir.


----------



## bemused (May 21, 2009)

DotCommunist said:


> I bet no innocent people ever get bit by police dogs. I bet the G20 protesters definitely didn't encounter big dogs with cunt handlers. No sir.



So your debating position here is summed up as 'two wrongs make a right'


----------



## magneze (May 21, 2009)

DotCommunist said:


> I bet no innocent people ever get bit by police dogs. I bet the G20 protesters definitely didn't encounter big dogs with cunt handlers. No sir.


0/10


----------



## _pH_ (May 21, 2009)

what is dotty on about? anyone?


----------



## DotCommunist (May 21, 2009)

or 'you complained about the horror of a man whose trained a dog to attack on command and I pointed out how widespread that is amongst police and military'.

cunt owners are cunt owners.


----------



## keithy (May 21, 2009)

I was bitten by a scary dog when I was little. And it was a dog I knew well. It didn't recognise me because i'd had my hair cut, and jumped up and attacked me. It bit round my wrist and now I'm petrified of dogs going near my wrists (well, whole arm and hand area)

I'm scared of dogs in the street. Any dog. 

When I see a dog coming towards me, with it's owner, I am wary and scared in any case but sometimes I freeze and stand still and get all arrggghhhhhhh. Sometimes I can walk on. The breed doesn't matter, I go on the owner. These dogs that people say are scary, I say... welllll... no. It's the owner's behaviour I go on. And it works. Because every owner I trust I find the dog just walks by. The ones I mistrust I find the dog will come and react to me and I get scared.

I don't know what I base the trust on though. Maybe I'm a prejudiced twat


----------



## bemused (May 21, 2009)

DotCommunist said:


> or 'you complained about the horror of a man whose trained a dog to attack on command and I pointed out how widespread that is amongst police and military'.
> 
> cunt owners are cunt owners.



So it is two wrongs make a right then. The Police and Military have a valid reason for having dogs trained to hold people, I'm assuming unlike this guy they aren't trained to maul you to death.


----------



## DotCommunist (May 21, 2009)

_pH_ said:


> what is dotty on about? anyone?



The program showed victims of hunt dogs and the innocent victims of police dogs, prison dogs?

Attack trained dogs are OK for the state it seems.


----------



## _pH_ (May 21, 2009)

DotCommunist said:


> The program showed victims of hunt dogs and the innocent victims of police dogs, prison dogs?
> 
> Attack trained dogs are OK for the state it seems.



I thought you didn't see the programme?


----------



## bemused (May 21, 2009)

DotCommunist said:


> Attack trained dogs are OK for the state it seems.



Why would need an attack dog it you weren't the State?


----------



## DotCommunist (May 21, 2009)

bemused said:


> So it is two wrongs make a right then. The Police and Military have a valid reason for having dogs trained to hold people, I'm assuming unlike this guy they aren't trained to maul you to death.



Pointing out hypocrisy isn't 'two wrongs make a right'. No one should train a dog to attack level and your 'valid reasons' aren't always valid. But hey, concentrate on sovvy chav and his staffie Boo! boo!


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 21, 2009)

IC3D said:


> A friend has got a Bull Mastiff that was a guard dog, and it scares the crap out of me, its bitten a few people too, is there any way to socialise dogs when they have been used for that reason



This is what I'm talking about.  OU's was marginally better.  This one though is hideous.  Why would anyone want a pet that looked like that?  I don't get it at all.

I'm a cat man, but I were to get a dog, it would have to be something like this






Now THAT is beautiful.


----------



## Pip (May 21, 2009)

Is anyone hhhactually saying it's okay to train your dogs to kill kill kill though?


----------



## DotCommunist (May 21, 2009)

_pH_ said:


> I thought you didn't see the programme?



question mark. I was asking if it did. It didn't then? Thought as much. OOhh them pesky hoodies and their evil dogs


----------



## Strumpet (May 21, 2009)

I don't think anyone said it was, Pip. I think Dotty is just over tired  


Nah seriously, I see your point and agree, Dotty. A cunt owner is a cunt owner regardless if he has a hoodie on or a uniform etc. The prog. was specifically investigating the popularity (again) of dogs on the streets being bred and used as "weapons" by young men, though. And highlighting the fact these people seem to have no idea (or do and don't give a shit about joe public) how dangerous and unpredictable the animal can be.


----------



## Pip (May 21, 2009)

Very beautiful RD, but a lot of people either don't mind about how their pet looks, or can't afford to shell out hundreds of pounds for a pedigree of their choosing, or both.


----------



## lizzieloo (May 21, 2009)

RenegadeDog said:


> This is what I'm talking about.  OU's was marginally better.  This one though is hideous.  Why would anyone want a pet that looked like that?  I don't get it at all.
> 
> I'm a cat man, but I were to get a dog, it would have to be something like this
> 
> ...



He'd have your arm off mind.


----------



## magneze (May 21, 2009)

One of my mates at school got his face bitten off by a dog that he knew really well. However, I do know that a lot of dogs are fine - I have relatives with dogs who I've got on with - greyhounds and terriers.

The problem I guess with any sort of crackdown on problem owners is that you'd need specialist dog handlers to enforce it and there aren't enough to go around.


----------



## _pH_ (May 21, 2009)

DotCommunist said:


> question mark. I was asking if it did. It didn't then? Thought as much. OOhh them pesky hoodies and their evil dogs



Yes. Fuck them pesky hoodies and their 'evil' dogs. If they're gonna train dogs to attack each other and other people, then yes, fuck them, they're scum.


----------



## DotCommunist (May 21, 2009)

RenegadeDog said:


> This is what I'm talking about.  OU's was marginally better.  This one though is hideous.  Why would anyone want a pet that looked like that?  I don't get it at all.
> 
> I'm a cat man, but I were to get a dog, it would have to be something like this
> 
> ...




They both look win in my eyes, but you sound more of a Collie man. The long muzzle conveys an elegance that the snouty dogs dont. I love the snouty look for it's dumbness and hangy jowls ennit.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 21, 2009)

I think wolves are incredibly beautiful animals.  The weird thing is that I didn't even know what they looked like until about 5 years ago.  I always had this image in my mind of these huge black scary things.


----------



## lizzieloo (May 21, 2009)

DotCommunist said:


> They both look win in my eyes, but you sound more of a Collie man. The long muzzle conveys an elegance that the snouty dogs dont. I love the snouty look for it's dumbness and hangy jowls ennit.



It's funny, now, to me that dogs nose looks silly and sticky uppy, whereas before I'd have thought the opposite.

I've just got used to my dog's faces I s'pose


----------



## Orang Utan (May 21, 2009)

i like small yappy type dogs too, though i do prefer cats i suppose


----------



## DotCommunist (May 21, 2009)

_pH_ said:


> Yes. Fuck them pesky hoodies and their 'evil' dogs. If they're gonna train dogs to attack each other and other people, then yes, fuck them, they're scum.






guess the prog skipped on this sort of evidence of cunt handlers...


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 21, 2009)

DotCommunist said:


> They both look win in my eyes, but you sound more of a Collie man. The long muzzle conveys an elegance that the snouty dogs dont. I love the snouty look for it's dumbness and hangy jowls ennit.



So you reckon dogs can loosely be divided into snouty and long muzzled?


----------



## Orang Utan (May 21, 2009)

RenegadeDog said:


> I think wolves are incredibly beautiful animals.  The weird thing is that I didn't even know what they looked like until about 5 years ago.  I always had this image in my mind of these huge black scary things.



wut? how did you manage to avoid seeing a wolf all these years, esp if you watch a lot of films?


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 21, 2009)

Orang Utan said:


> i like small yappy type dogs too, though i do prefer cats i suppose



Now small yappy dogs I don't get the point of, unless you're living in a city short on space.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 21, 2009)

Orang Utan said:


> wut? how did you manage to avoid seeing a wolf all these years, esp if you watch a lot of films?



No telly as a kid, always read books and formed images in my head of things, only started watching loads of films in about 2000...


----------



## Orang Utan (May 21, 2009)

they're cute - people like cute things


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 21, 2009)

Orang Utan said:


> they're cute - people like cute things



They work well in their context (China, Paris).


----------



## Orang Utan (May 21, 2009)

RenegadeDog said:


> No telly as a kid, always read books and formed images in my head of things, only started watching loads of films in about 2000...



didn't you read any kipling or jack london?


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 21, 2009)

Orang Utan said:


> didn't you read any kipling or jack london?



Not really...


----------



## DotCommunist (May 21, 2009)

RenegadeDog said:


> I think wolves are incredibly beautiful animals.  The weird thing is that I didn't even know what they looked like until about 5 years ago.  I always had this image in my mind of these huge black scary things.



Wolves are elegant

All dogs love the pack, terriers are wilfull but love the structure, collies are slavering worshippers at the altar of pack.

Never had a wolfhound type but I bet they're ace. Saw a Newfoundland the other day that was so big it must be having mislaid children for breakfast and ponies for tea.


----------



## _pH_ (May 21, 2009)

*gratuitous pointy pic*


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 21, 2009)

_pH_ said:


> *gratuitous pointy pic*



Now those are cool dogs too.


----------



## DotCommunist (May 21, 2009)

RenegadeDog said:


> So you reckon dogs can loosely be divided into snouty and long muzzled?



it's not hard and fast, but there are breeds with snouts and breeds with muzzles. And them inbetween with long snouts/short muzzles.

My tank, the fox terrier jack russel cross (we think) is an inbetweener


----------



## Orang Utan (May 21, 2009)

what make is that one?


----------



## _pH_ (May 21, 2009)

Saluki X 

He's lovely! His name's sammy and we nearly adopted him from the RSPCA


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 21, 2009)

Welsh sheepdogs are another kind I dig - if I was actually going to get a dog, it would be one of those, I reckon.  They're very good with kids, for one thing, and good fun.


----------



## _pH_ (May 21, 2009)

*MOAR gratuitous pointy pic!*

Splash (l) and Loulou (r)


----------



## Strumpet (May 21, 2009)

I'm SO on the verge of rescuing another dog...I shouldn't!! BUt...but...but.....


----------



## _pH_ (May 21, 2009)

Strumpet said:


> I'm SO on the verge of rescuing another dog...I shouldn't!! BUt...but...but.....



*mind waves*

do it strumpet......rescue the dog.....do it strumpet.......

*/mind waves*


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 21, 2009)

_pH_ said:


> *MOAR gratuitous pointy pic!*
> 
> Splash (l) and Loulou (r)



I prefer the white one in the previous pic, looks like a right dandy.  These two are a bit _too_ pointy...


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 21, 2009)

Oh man, it's mayhem at my brother's house.  3 kids, their labrador, and an old alsatian someone gave them, and about 3 cats, plus about 10 kittens who were recently spawned from those cats...


----------



## _pH_ (May 21, 2009)

RenegadeDog said:


> I prefer the white one in the previous pic, looks like a right dandy.  *These two are a bit too pointy...*



WHAT!? 

Longdog, get over here! RG's dissing pointies!


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 21, 2009)

_pH_ said:


> WHAT!?
> 
> Longdog, get over here! RG's dissing pointies!


----------



## DotCommunist (May 21, 2009)

these bastards will bring you to understand why we have the phrase 'dogged his footsteps' and 'dogged'

The most attentive and intelligent of modern breeds IMO. Mine used to bring her bowl and dump it in your lap when hungry, among a roster of other cool tricks.


----------



## magneze (May 21, 2009)

Heh, those pointies are cute. I can see why people own dogs like that - it's the meaner ones I can't work out tbh ..


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 21, 2009)

But if I had one of those pointies I'd worry that I'd tread on it and snap it in half!


----------



## lizzieloo (May 21, 2009)

I can do pointy dog too 






Sadly he is no more


----------



## Strumpet (May 21, 2009)

*melts at doggie pics...* Stop......




_pH_ said:


> *mind waves*
> do it strumpet......rescue the dog.....do it strumpet.......
> */mind waves*



Lol....aagghhh don't! Really need to be in another job with more money first. Just took pay cut....
But...but....


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 21, 2009)

lizzieloo said:


> I can do pointy dog too
> 
> 
> 
> ...



How is that pointy?


----------



## lizzieloo (May 21, 2009)

RenegadeDog said:


> How is that pointy?


----------



## _pH_ (May 21, 2009)

Pirate, formerly known as Ruth's Treasure


----------



## _pH_ (May 21, 2009)

lizzieloo said:


>



he is very cute, but is not a pointy. sorry.


----------



## DotCommunist (May 21, 2009)

I do like long nosed lanky ones but when I see them in a home enviroment I think 'no, don't do that you're skinny legs are to fragile!'

cos the y look so spindly.


----------



## Pip (May 21, 2009)

magneze said:


> Heh, those pointies are cute. I can see why people own dogs like that - it's the meaner ones I can't work out tbh ..



FFS! WHAT I HAVE BEEN TRYING TO SAY is that often people have staffs because that's what most rescue dogs and most puppies are. I genuinely think it's very rare for someone to think "yeah I want to get the meanest dog I can", they just want a dog to love. And staffs aren't "mean" anyway FWIW.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 21, 2009)

lizzieloo said:


>



Nice dog, though - is it an alsatian puppy?


----------



## lizzieloo (May 21, 2009)

_pH_ said:


> he is very cute, but is not a pointy. sorry.



He was pointier than my dogs now 

POINTY POINTY POINTY


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 21, 2009)

DotCommunist said:


> I do like long nosed lanky ones but when I see them in a home enviroment I think 'no, don't do that you're skinny legs are to fragile!'
> 
> cos the y look so spindly.



That's what I mean, and they must really freeze in winter.


----------



## Boycey (May 21, 2009)

i'm really allergic to dogs so can't spend too much time near them unfortunately () but i really do like them- staffs especially. they're gorgeous dogs that just seem to have some kind of innate lovable character apart from the visible minority kept by absolute bastards.

didn't see the programme but see alot of staffs about (possibly due to reasons mentioned by pip) and can only think of a few sightings of ones i would actually cross the road to avoid. 1 is a neighbour's, inherited from her daughters b/f when he went down for coke dealing- *extremely* aggressive, generally goes nice once you get close to it after behaving like a psycho as you approach but did attack another neighbour and cause him to lose a finger  the others were the stereotype young kid with a big aggressive dog dragging them down the road- owner clearly not in control. all the time though, fucktons of gorgeous well behaved staffs, all around. i never understood the puppy dog eye thing until a staff pulled it on me... (fucking allergies )


----------



## _pH_ (May 21, 2009)

skinny boy splash


----------



## lizzieloo (May 21, 2009)

RenegadeDog said:


> Nice dog, though - is it an alsatian puppy?



Alsatian/collie cross, he was about 6 in that pic


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 21, 2009)

I have to admit, when I was a kid, I adored cats and absolutely hated dogs, but now I've come to quite like dogs and would consider getting one when and if I ever live in a house big enough to cope with one.


----------



## _pH_ (May 21, 2009)

RenegadeDog said:


> That's what I mean, and they must really freeze in winter.



True, but you just buy your pointy a coat


----------



## _pH_ (May 21, 2009)

lizzieloo said:


> He was pointier than my dogs now
> 
> POINTY POINTY POINTY



Is NOT a pointy!!


----------



## Pip (May 21, 2009)

RenegadeDog said:


> Oh man, it's mayhem at my brother's house.  3 kids, their labrador, and an old alsatian someone gave them, and about 3 cats, plus about 10 kittens who were recently spawned from those cats...



He doesn't live in London does he? I'm in the market for a kitten


----------



## Pip (May 21, 2009)

I need to feed my pack of slathering pitbulls something other than my discarded Iceland beef burgers.


----------



## magneze (May 21, 2009)

Pip said:


> FFS! WHAT I HAVE BEEN TRYING TO SAY is that often people have staffs because that's what most rescue dogs and most puppies are. I genuinely think it's very rare for someone to think "yeah I want to get the meanest dog I can", they just want a dog to love. And staffs aren't "mean" anyway FWIW.


The problem is that there are a minority of owners who clearly use their dog as some kind of penis extension so people are scared of them. Those owners have basically fucked it up for the responsible ones so often people are unnecessarily scared of people who just have the same type of dog even if it's really well trained. Depressing.


----------



## DotCommunist (May 21, 2009)

Maybe i'm stoned but it just struck me that Dog Vs Cat is like Mac vs PC.

one works well all the time and is really useful and rarely needs fixing, the other is consistently failing and needs constant attention. And brings you dead mice shaped into the ever annoying face of Clippy.


----------



## Pip (May 21, 2009)

magneze said:


> The problem is that there are a minority of owners who clearly use their dog as some kind of penis extension so people are scared of them. Those owners have basically fucked it up for the responsible ones so often people are unnecessarily scared of people who just have the same type of dog even if it's really well trained. Depressing.



Fucked it up because it gives people the wrong impression about what these breeds are like? Because er, wilful ignorance is just as bad.

<whistle>


----------



## _pH_ (May 21, 2009)

Pip said:


> FFS! WHAT I HAVE BEEN TRYING TO SAY is that often people have staffs because that's what most rescue dogs and most puppies are. I genuinely think it's very rare for someone to think "yeah I want to get the meanest dog I can", they just want a dog to love. And staffs aren't "mean" anyway FWIW.



This. There's far too many staffs in rescues. They are really lovely dogs ime. I'd have one if I was allowed a dog (if there were no more pointies in the world that is )


----------



## Boycey (May 21, 2009)

DotCommunist said:


> Maybe i'm stoned but it just struck me that Dog Vs Cat is like Mac vs PC.
> 
> one works well all the time and is really useful and rarely needs fixing, the other is consistently failing and needs constant attention. And brings you dead mice shaped into the ever annoying face of Clippy.



you see until the second sentence of the second paragraph i was thinking it would be the other way round


----------



## magneze (May 21, 2009)

It's not wilful ignorance. It's self preservation kicking in.


----------



## lizzieloo (May 21, 2009)

_pH_ said:


> Is NOT a pointy!!



Pointy schmointy confused


----------



## _pH_ (May 21, 2009)

lizzieloo said:


> Pointy schmointy confused




aww, she's lovely, look at her little face, she's going, 'lovemelovemeloveme!!!'


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 21, 2009)

Pip said:


> He doesn't live in London does he? I'm in the market for a kitten



Nah, Isle of Wight.  I think they might have gone now too. 

(Not to my cat-snob of a mum, though, who has two Siamese cats and couldn't possibly taint their holy fucking ground with some mere mortal normal cats )


----------



## Pip (May 21, 2009)

magneze said:


> It's not wilful ignorance. It's self preservation kicking in.



Jesus Christ. This is like banging my head against a brick wall.


----------



## magneze (May 21, 2009)

Pip said:


> Jesus Christ. This is like banging my head against a brick wall.


 What's your point? I'm just explaining my perspective.


----------



## Pip (May 21, 2009)

magneze said:


> What's your point? I'm just explaining my perspective.



If you're scared of dogs then fine, whatever, you have my sympathy. But I'm saying "these dogs are not inherently dangerous" and you're saying "yeah yeah I know but it's gon kill me".


----------



## longdog (May 21, 2009)

Mr Badger






Meg. The greatest dog ever.







Noo-Noo







Now them's pointies


----------



## _pH_ (May 21, 2009)

cheers bro!


----------



## magneze (May 21, 2009)

Pip said:


> If you're scared of dogs then fine, whatever, you have my sympathy. But I'm saying "these dogs are not inherently dangerous" and you're saying "yeah yeah I know but it's gon kill me".


Where did I say that? 

Please don't twist my words.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 21, 2009)

I think they're quite amusing to look at.  It just seems weird to own a pet which is so sticklike.  Perhaps I'm just too bloody vanilla, with my wolves and so on


----------



## Pip (May 21, 2009)

magneze said:


> Where did I say that?
> 
> Please don't twist my words.





magneze said:


> It's not wilful ignorance. It's self preservation kicking in.



What exactly do you mean by self preservation then?


----------



## DotCommunist (May 21, 2009)

RenegadeDog said:


> I think they're quite amusing to look at.  It just seems weird to own a pet which is so sticklike.  Perhaps I'm just too bloody vanilla, with my wolves and so on



another thing about those breeds is you'd better either have proper command or the legs of Linford cos they can fucking run


----------



## longdog (May 21, 2009)

lizzieloo said:


> Pointy schmointy confused



<passes out through cute overdose>

I'm not keen on terriers as a rule but I love EBTs in general and that EBT in particular.

WANT!!!* 


*but only if I can't have pointies


----------



## _pH_ (May 21, 2009)

RenegadeDog said:


> I think they're quite amusing to look at.  It just seems weird to own a pet which is so sticklike.  Perhaps I'm just too bloody vanilla, with my wolves and so on



I know what you mean. I would never really thought of having a pointy until my ex-wife 'brought one home one day' (sort of). I just fell in love with them after that.


----------



## _pH_ (May 21, 2009)

DotCommunist said:


> another thing about those breeds is you'd better either have proper command or the legs of Linford cos they can fucking run




tell me about it!


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 21, 2009)

_pH_ said:


> I know what you mean. I would never really thought of having a pointy until my ex-wife 'brought one home one day' (sort of). I just fell in love with them after that.



A lot of dogs which are up for adoption are pointies aren't they, due to the bastard greyhound racing industry  whose cruelty is often undermentioned IMO...


----------



## magneze (May 21, 2009)

Pip said:


> What exactly do you mean by self preservation then?


Once you've passed a few people with similar dogs who are clearly trying to scare people with them then you get wary of anyone with the same kind of dog. It's not a concious thing - it's your natural self preservation instinct kicking in. No one wants to risk getting hurt.


----------



## longdog (May 21, 2009)

Pointy Punch-up


----------



## _pH_ (May 21, 2009)

RenegadeDog said:


> A lot of dogs which are up for adoption are pointies aren't they, due to the bastard greyhound racing industry  whose cruelty is often undermentioned IMO...



Yes, true. I think the industry is doing more now for welfare, but it's been a battle, and that's only where dogs are NGRC registered and raced on registered tracks. Still a long way to go though. On the unregistered 'flapping' tracks, the problem's even worse 

One of the worst aspects for me is when dogs are abandoned with their ears cut off so as to be unidentifiable  (they have tattoos in both ears)

http://www.greyhoundaction.co.uk/

e2a: http://ga.redblackandgreen.net/dougie.htm **NB: quite disturbing images**


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 21, 2009)

_pH_ said:


> One of the worst aspects for me is when dogs are abandoned with their ears cut off so as to be unidentifiable  (they have tattoos in both ears)
> 
> ]


----------



## longdog (May 21, 2009)

*Gratuitous Saluki pictures.*


----------



## Pip (May 21, 2009)

There was a woman on Come Dine With Me who looked exactly like a saluki. Did anyone see it?


----------



## DotCommunist (May 21, 2009)

Longdogs do have some absurd ear-foliage tbf.


----------



## Pip (May 21, 2009)

Pip said:


> There was a woman on Come Dine With Me who looked exactly like a saluki. Did anyone see it?


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 21, 2009)

Pip said:


>


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 21, 2009)

I have a mate who looks exactly like a cocker spaniel...


----------



## longdog (May 21, 2009)




----------



## DotCommunist (May 21, 2009)

longdog said:


>



muffdiving hardcore while Unpopular Dog goes for the shitpipe


----------



## _pH_ (May 21, 2009)

More stuff about cruelty in the greyhound racing world

**NB again: graphic and upsetting images/text of maltreated pointies* *


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 21, 2009)

It should be banned, in my view.


----------



## _pH_ (May 21, 2009)

I can understand that sentiment RG. I'm not sure I'm in favour of a total ban, but the racing industry needs to seriously address the cruelty issues that are still so prevalent, which they seem so reluctant to do.


----------



## tiki (May 21, 2009)

Now this is what I call a dog.

Daschunds ftmw!


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 21, 2009)

_pH_ said:


> I can understand that sentiment RG. I'm not sure I'm in favour of a total ban, but the racing industry needs to seriously address the cruelty issues that are still so prevalent, which they seem so reluctant to do.



Yeah - perhaps I was overstating with it should be banned, but it surprises me, when the UK is generally not too bad on animal welfare (compared to a lot of other countries) that this hasn't been looked at properly by the government.


----------



## _pH_ (May 22, 2009)

The Welsh Assembly produced a report back in 2006 which showed a lot of promise, but I'm not sure how things have progressed since then.


----------



## longdog (May 22, 2009)

I'm not convinced that the dog racing industry in its present form is capable of being reformed to the extent needed to provide properly for the welfare of all the dogs.

Perhaps with a large levy on the betting industry and draconian licensing of breeders, trainers and owners operating a one dog in / one dog out scheme where a dog could only be 'replaced' if its predecessor and any 'surplus' puppies have been re-homed the industry could approach acceptability. 

To be honest I'd like to see dog racing pass in to history.


----------



## longdog (May 22, 2009)

DotCommunist said:


> muffdiving hardcore while Unpopular Dog goes for the shitpipe



I think Unpopular Dog is a Pharaoh Hound. Not strictly a pointy but a lovely dog renowned for it's bunny murdering abilities.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 22, 2009)

longdog said:


> I'm not convinced that the dog racing industry in its present form is capable of being reformed to the extent needed to provide properly for the welfare of all the dogs.
> 
> Perhaps with a large levy on the betting industry and draconian licensing of breeders, trainers and owners operating a one dog in / one dog out scheme where a dog could only be 'replaced' if its predecessor and any 'surplus' puppies have been re-homed the industry could approach acceptability.
> 
> To be honest I'd like to see dog racing pass in to history.



Yeah, I went to the dogs about 7 years ago, and enjoyed myself, and then about a week later, I happened to read some stuff about how the dogs are treated, and felt really guilty....


----------



## Pip (May 22, 2009)

longdog said:


> I think Unpopular Dog is a Pharaoh Hound. Not strictly a pointy but a lovely dog renowned for it's bunny murdering abilities.



Wow! I've never even seen one of those before.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (May 22, 2009)

It's weird, isn't it.  Like several different animals pasted together...


----------



## longdog (May 22, 2009)

RenegadeDog said:


> Yeah, I went to the dogs about 7 years ago, and enjoyed myself, and then about a week later, I happened to read some stuff about how the dogs are treated, and felt really guilty....



That's the problem. I don't bet (I think gamblers are idiots to be honest) but I've been to the dogs, had a few 50p bets on the TOTE and enjoyed myself thoroughly. I doubt I'll ever go again though.


----------



## longdog (May 22, 2009)

Pip said:


> Wow! I've never even seen one of those before.





RenegadeDog said:


> It's weird, isn't it.  Like several different animals pasted together...



There's a young Pharaoh Hound up the road from me which is the first one I've ever actually met. He's a lovely lad but apparently he's a bit of a handful at 8 months old. Physically full grown but with a year of puppy-hood still to go he's busily destroying the house


----------



## teuchter (May 22, 2009)

DotCommunist said:


> guess the prog skipped on this sort of evidence of cunt handlers...




It's worth having a watch of the video showing the lead-up to those injuries, which shows the guy deliberately taunting the dogs.

Some might even think he wanted a few injuries to show on youtube. His first reaction does seem to be show them to the camera.


----------



## DotCommunist (May 22, 2009)

of course some might expect the handlers to be in control of the dog despite the provocation, something a well trained handler and team are capable of. Some might if they weren't insinuating that the dominant party in the exchange was the party most wronged.


----------



## Pip (May 22, 2009)

lizzieloo said:


> He'd have your arm off mind.


----------



## Frankie Jack (May 22, 2009)

I missed this...  Is it what I think it is... Fuckwit owners making dogs into fuckwit dogs..?


There are some fuckwits that have dogs that I wouldn't put in charge of a piece of string...  They'd find a way to make that string strangle some unsuspecting sod.. then blame the string.. not the way they were in control of that piece of string... 

or the fact they were handlers of the string... 

IYKWIM......


----------



## Frankie Jack (May 22, 2009)

longdog said:


> There's a young Pharaoh Hound up the road from me which is the first one I've ever actually met. He's a lovely lad but apparently he's a bit of a handful at 8 months old. Physically full grown but with a year of puppy-hood still to go he's busily destroying the house



The dog needs a job to do... and for a Pharaoh Hound there ain't a job/work in the UK the dog can do.. and in the ownership of fuckwits that don't know what the dog is bred for.. and can't find a way to keep the dog busy.. they're gonna have a handfull of confused dog that has the potential to do a job that the stupid owners don't know know to deal with....


As with many breeds that get taken by owners who ain't got a scooby..


----------



## Frankie Jack (May 22, 2009)

Umpteen years ago we learned how to use a natural born killer to the best advantage for both us and that natural born killer.. 

Now we have that same natural born killer as a piece of furniture and a status thang.. forgetting that it has the inbred qualities of that same umpteen years ago animal... 

that was a natural born killer... that used us as much as we used them... 

We forgot how we used to be cos we got laws that many of us live by... That self same cat and dog that we live with can't read or understand laws... 

and human owners have forgotten why the cat and dog made mutual use... and try and anthropormorphise our new way of living on them.. while they are what they've always been... 

The cat that brings the kill home to you... and the dog that gets territorial and rips the face of it's percieved threat... 

Cats get away with it cos they ain't big enough to do damage to us... 

Dogs get destroyed cos fuckwits have long forgotten what they are really about and treat them like babies... or weapons.. 

Every dog is a working dog and they need a job relevant to their breed...


----------



## Poi E (May 22, 2009)

Andy the Don said:


> "Part time DJ.." Full time wanker..
> Being poor has fuck all to do with mistreating dogs. You don't live in South London, but I am pissed off seeing scrawny little gits with their "prick extension" mean looking dogs shitting over the pavement and scaring the crap out of people.



Main problem is that the poor pooch is not given enough exercise by the soft cocks who own them. We had a staff and she needed two hours a day down the park chasing seagulls, the mad tart.


----------



## Strumpet (May 22, 2009)

DotCommunist said:


> Maybe i'm stoned but it just struck me that Dog Vs Cat is like Mac vs PC.
> one works well all the time and is really useful and rarely needs fixing, the other is consistently failing and needs constant attention. And brings you dead mice shaped into the ever annoying face of Clippy.



You were stoned then 
Cats don't constantly fail imo and dogs need more attention. 



_pH_ said:


> There's far too many staffs in rescues. They are really lovely dogs ime. I'd have one if I was allowed a dog (if there were no more pointies in the world that is )


I saw loads of staffies online last night at both local dog homes here. 



lizzieloo said:


>


Omg.....*total meltdown*
WANT 



teuchter said:


> It's worth having a watch of the video showing the lead-up to those injuries, which shows the guy deliberately taunting the dogs. Some might even think he wanted a few injuries to show on youtube. His first reaction does seem to be show them to the camera.


Thanks for that teuchter. What a twat. Sympathy gone from me.


----------



## Poi E (May 22, 2009)

Aww lovely dog!


----------



## foo (May 22, 2009)

lizzieloo said:


> You have a bull terrier a lot of people think you're a cunt whatever you do and however well you look after them.



this.

it was a lot more balanced prog than i thought it would be though.


----------



## Pip (May 22, 2009)

Frankie Jack said:


> The dog needs a job to do... and for a Pharaoh Hound there ain't a job/work in the UK the dog can do.. and in the ownership of fuckwits that don't know what the dog is bred for.. and can't find a way to keep the dog busy.. they're gonna have a handfull of confused dog that has the potential to do a job that the stupid owners don't know know to deal with....
> 
> 
> As with many breeds that get taken by owners who ain't got a scooby..



What do they do then? Don't they flush out game? I'd never heard of them until last night, and tbh my immediate thought was "omgz it looks like Anubis, WANT" so I can see how other people might be erm, less than responsible when choosing one.


----------



## teuchter (May 22, 2009)

DotCommunist said:


> of course some might expect the handlers to be in control of the dog despite the provocation, something a well trained handler and team are capable of. Some might if they weren't insinuating that the dominant party in the exchange was the party most wronged.



And some would simply say it's best to see as much of the background and context before jumping to too many conclusions.


----------



## zenie (May 22, 2009)

Orang Utan said:


> looks like a cunt to me


 
yeh couldn't agree more.



starfish said:


> Nah mate, he's brilliant. He's like Super Nanny but for mutts.


 
He aint, bloke's a fuckin con artist imo. I really hope he gets investigated for animal cruelty soon, behaviourists and people who've learnt modern methods about dogs know that dominance does not work effectively, yet he still practices it. 

WARNING: Graphic video of him kicking a dog-

http://channel.nationalgeographic.com/series/dog-whisperer/3252/Videos#tab-Videos/05198_00




Callie said:


> I lurve caesar milan and daddy too! and luigi!!


 
I'd actually say he's part of the proble, people seem him on telly and want to try his methods on their own dogs, and they just don't work. 



magneze said:


> Heh, those pointies are cute. I can see why people own dogs like that - it's the meaner ones I can't work out tbh ..


 
Bull breeds are soft as shite, they will ALWAYS love you, no matter what you do to them, which is half the problem really. 



_pH_ said:


> The Welsh Assembly produced a report back in 2006 which showed a lot of promise, but I'm not sure how things have progressed since then.


 
Yep racing needs to be stopped, shame the Welsh Assembly can't do something about the puppy farms in their own back yard mind. 

The programme wasn't anything new, in some ways I think it only glamourised and gave kids ideas about what to do with their dogs. Panorama of old it fuckin wasn't.....

But what's the answer? Make all bull breeds and crosses be put under license? Where does that stop, will Rotweilers and GSDs be on the list next? 

Training your dog to guard and be a protection dog is one thing, but it's the methods you use which make ALL the difference as to how in control of it you are, something the idiots on last night's programme (with the exception of one guy who at least had some control over his rot) have no idea of.

If they're serious about training their dogs for protection they should learn Schutzhund!


----------



## Orang Utan (May 22, 2009)

zenie said:


> yeh couldn't agree more.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i didn't see any 'graphic' kicking, but he seemed to be deliberately teasing and upsetting the dog


----------



## zenie (May 22, 2009)

I didn't say it was 'graphic' kicking, I said it was a graphic video OU!  And that's what he calls 'training'!


----------



## spanglechick (May 22, 2009)

i thought the bloke with the rot was quite impressive, tbh.  when the doggy ruck was brewing and he just yelled 'pepper' and it zoomed back to him, leaping over the fence like it had wings.


----------



## sim667 (May 22, 2009)

I would definately have a staff or an english bull terrier if i had time to walk it......

but i dont  and i have a cat that hates everything, including me.


----------



## Thora (May 22, 2009)

Orang Utan said:


> i didn't see any 'graphic' kicking, but he seemed to be deliberately teasing and upsetting the dog





zenie said:


> I didn't say it was 'graphic' kicking, I said it was a graphic video OU!  And that's what he calls 'training'!



Did I see the same video as you?   He wasn't kicking the dog or teasing it - the dog bit him and then he pinned it to the floor?


----------



## Orang Utan (May 22, 2009)

he was twisting the dogs lead, but i agree that it was hardly graphic. it bit him cos he was taunting it. if someone had a lead round my neck and kept pulling it up, i'd probably try and hurt whoever was doing it to me


----------



## Thora (May 22, 2009)

Orang Utan said:


> he was twisting the dogs lead, but i agree that it was hardly graphic. it bit him cos he was taunting it. if someone had a lead round my neck and kept pulling it up, i'd probably try and hurt whoever was doing it to me



Didn't look like he was taunting the dog to me, the dog went for Cesar and he was holding the dog's head away from him.


----------



## felixthecat (May 22, 2009)

lizzieloo said:


>



THat has made me melt! I love EBT's  I have friend who breeds them and all of his 'girls' have wonderful names - Olive, Brenda, Marjorie, Penelope............


----------



## zenie (May 22, 2009)

Thora said:


> Did I see the same video as you?  He wasn't kicking the dog or teasing it - the dog bit him and then he pinned it to the floor?


 
No, watch it again closely to see what he does! He kicks the dogs to get a reaction in the back of the legs then strangles it with the lead. 

e2a  want a screengrab?



Orang Utan said:


> he was twisting the dogs lead, but i agree that it was hardly graphic. it bit him cos he was taunting it. if someone had a lead round my neck and kept pulling it up, i'd probably try and hurt whoever was doing it to me


 
yep and pulling on a stressed dogs lead makes them worse. 

More info about him and his techniques here http://ahimsadogtraining.com/blog/2009/01/12/dont-try-dog-whispering-at-home/


----------



## foo (May 22, 2009)

our dog's a mix between staff and labrador..or so we were told. we rescued him from being half killed by his mother (a staff)

he's 7 months now, beautiful handsome and loving. but last night shocked me a bit because, and a few people have mentioned it, i think he might have pitt in him too...


----------



## Idaho (May 22, 2009)

The main problem as I can see it, is that good dog owners are unwilling to accept the kinds of measures that would reduce the numbers of bad dog owners - licences, expanded and strengthened network of dog wardens.


----------



## lizzieloo (May 22, 2009)

foo said:


> our dog's a mix between staff and labrador..or so we were told. we rescued him from being half killed by his mother (a staff)
> 
> he's 7 months now, beautiful handsome and loving. but last night shocked me a bit because, and a few people have mentioned it, i think he might have pitt in him too...



People think this about one of our dogs too, lots of EBT but something else as well


----------



## plasticene (May 24, 2009)

lizzieloo said:


> Pointy schmointy confused


Beautiful pooch

Here's my idiot Ella (Loonbear)!


----------



## Iguana (May 25, 2009)

DotCommunist said:


> Maybe i'm stoned but it just struck me that Dog Vs Cat is like Mac vs PC.
> 
> one works well all the time and is really useful and rarely needs fixing, the other is consistently failing and needs constant attention. And brings you dead mice shaped into the ever annoying face of Clippy.



That's quite brilliant.

"Cept one of my dogs has a broken leg and needs quite a bit of fixing.


----------



## Pip (Jun 24, 2009)

Was this just repeated? There I was slagging them off and they're my cohorts, lol.


----------



## likesfish (Jun 28, 2009)

military have two types of attack dogs.
 One is basically a police dog used where you might not be sure the intruder isn't just a drunk or protester etc. i.e you want them stopped but not killed.
 The other rarer is the attack dog used where there is no doubt the intruder is up to no good there trained to bite where they like and as often as they like. used as a self aiming weapon.
  Now I'm not going to get upset about people owning dangerous stuff but you have to be pretty grown up to understand the consequences of using lethal force.
 One of the blokes was but he'd been to jail so was trying to stay out. the others appeared to think it was cool and gave them power.
 weren't really up on the concept of the responsibility they had placed on themselves


----------



## lizzieloo (Aug 20, 2009)

_pH_ said:


> Is NOT a pointy!!



I just got a new swish phone, took a pic of Tia and she went all, well POINTY 








Can she be an honerary pointy just for today


----------



## Pip (Aug 20, 2009)

More pics! 

Btw here is the dog I'm convinced is part-pointy, his wifey and very unexpected children 

Me and my friend found the one on the right in a box in the road when we were kids, and she adopted the other one after his owner went to jail and left her alone in his flat 
She retrained and rehabilitated her, and now she lives with two other dogs.


----------



## lizzieloo (Aug 20, 2009)

Pip said:


> More pics!



More puppy pics  and closer this time. GAWD.


----------



## Pip (Aug 20, 2009)

The only other one I've got is this


----------



## lizzieloo (Aug 20, 2009)

Pip said:


> The only other one I've got is this



It's enough


----------



## lizzieloo (Aug 20, 2009)

My dog originally lived with a woman who expected him to be weapony, she kicked him out.






My dog is not a weapon


----------



## Pip (Aug 20, 2009)

Ex-fighting dog, winner of most beautiful dog show






She looks slightly more reluctant than yours though


----------



## keithy (Aug 20, 2009)

lizzieloo said:


> my dog originally lived with a woman who expected him to be weapony, she kicked him out.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



too cute


----------



## lizzieloo (Aug 20, 2009)

Pip said:


> Ex-fighting dog, winner of most beautiful dog show
> 
> She looks slightly more reluctant than yours though



She's proper lovely.

He had those ears on for seconds, trying to get him to keep them on and take a pic wasn't easy 

Are her eyes gingery (you know what I mean) too?


----------



## Pip (Aug 20, 2009)

Yep, and little pink claws.


----------

